

New idea for backpackers to connect with local people - yundom

Hi All,<p>I got a new idea for person in a new country or culture to connect with local people and share their experiences.<p><i>The Coffee Table</i>
Are you a backpacker, a traveller or just a person far away from home?
Connect with local people around the coffee table and share experiences about their culture, country or food.<p>1. Open the app, find a local person nearby.
2. Meet him/her in a coffee shop and share your experiences and interests.
3. Make friend and have fun.<p>How do you think? Is it make any sense?
======
chrisrickard
I dig it.. I travel quite a bit, and think this would be valuable. might also
be neat to connect with other backpackers - to share their recent adventures

~~~
yundom
Thanks for input

May I ask what is your current alternative to fulfill this problem. I did a
little bit survey and found couchsurfing.org could partially solve it, but not
do it very well.

